# S.E. Wisconsin 10-1-07



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

4 inches of snow fell gere today, then sleet, then rain. A real heavy first $$ ! After working 8 hours then12 hours sitting in the truck plowing & salting, I will post some pictures after a long nap.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Clearly you have been up too long cause I think your title should say 12-1-07...


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

5 inches of snow and still coming down.. no ice or rain as of yet.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

lmao mystic


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dmax are you in the area that is going to get that heavy lake effect on tuesday?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;443398 said:


> Clearly you have been up too long cause I think your title should say 12-1-07...


HAHA, I noticed the same thing, Thought snow in Oct? lol


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

99zr2;443582 said:


> Dmax are you in the area that is going to get that heavy lake effect on tuesday?


Yes he is and so am I lets hope it hits hard.... got about 4 inches fri ngiht into sat then the 5 today from the storm.. unles it snows in feet people here dont even realize.. they are used to big storms in lake country...


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I get my weather from cbs channel 6 out my way. I am always jealous with the lake effect snow. By the time it reaches me it is just a dusting to two or three inches.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Been along 2 days basically been working since 12:30pm yesturday. HATE heavy wet snow and rain. 
NOt goin to make much money this year now after my front seal in my tranny went out yesturday. Heard could cost $2500 that might be on the low end. :angry:
I tell ya get hit with snow early this year and hard right of the bat. I WANT fluffy snow haha.
Bed time
Matt


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Hunted all day saturday, then started plowing about 7 pm. got done at 9am sunday morning. West Central wiscosin. We got 4-6in here and then the freezing rain started. Turned some easy money into lots more work. Just picked up 3 more jobs today I got to do after work. should be really nice since two are parking lots that have been drove on now two days since it snowed.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Sat in the truck from 2:30pm on Saturday and didn't climb out of it till 4:00pm on Sunday. Just to get back in it on Monday morn around 2am to go and salt everything. Just got home now at 6:30pm on Monday. We had to get all the trucks washed before the next snow on Tuesday aft. into Wensday morn 2-4". LET ER' RIP TATER CHIP!!! :yow!:


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;443398 said:


> Clearly you have been up too long cause I think your title should say 12-1-07...


LMAO - was up for way to many hours.


----------

